# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Bắc >  hà nội suối khoáng mỹ lâm 2 ngày 1 đêm

## hoangsang1609

* 
CHƯƠNG TRÌNH DU LỊCH 
HÀ NỘI - THỦY ĐIỆN THÁC BÀ - ĐỘNG THỦY TIÊN 
SUỐI KHOÁNG MỸ LÂM - HÀ NỘI
( 2 ngày 1 đêm)*

       Nhà máy thuỷ điện Thác Bà là đứa con đầu lòng của ngành thuỷ điện Việt Nam, là nhà máy thuỷ điện được xây dựng đầu tiên ở miền Bắc nước ta trong thời kỳ qúa độ đi lên chủ nghĩa xã hội Thuỷ điện Thác Bà với ba tổ máy có tổng công suất 108 MW, được hoà lưới điện Quốc gia tháng 5- 1971.  Hồ chứa có dung tích mặt nước trên 190 km2, nằm trọn trong hai huyện Lục Yên và Yên Bình (Yên Bái). Ngoài nhiệm vụ phát điện, hồ chứa còn nhiệm vụ điều tiết nước tưới và cắt lũ cho vùng hạ lưu sông Hồng.
*
NGÀY 01:             HÀ NỘI - THÁC BÀ - ĐỘNG THỦY TIÊN*
06h00: Xe và Hướng dẫn của CTy Du Lịch QUỐC TẾ đón QK tại điểm hẹn xuất phát đi Thác Bà.  
11h00: Quý khách đến Thác Bà. 
11h30: Đến Khu Du Lịch Sinh Thái Thác Bà, Quý khách nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.
12h00: Quý Khách ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. 
Chiều: Quý khách thăm quan hồ Thác Bà, du khách được khám phá thiên nhiên trong những cánh rừng già xen kẽ với hàng ngàn đồi đảo, những dãy núi đá vôi trong bồng bềnh sông nước .xe đưa quý khách đi  Thuỷ điện THÁC BÀ . Đập thuỷ điện Thác Bà  nơi được mệnh danh là Hạ Long trên đỉnh núi, với hơn 1300đảo lớn nhỏ khác nhau và vô số những hang động đẹp huyền bí không thua kém Hạ Long.Và hơn cả là giá trị về lịch sử nơi đây, được coi là đập nước nhân tạo lớn nhất Việt Nam và cũng là công trình thuỷ điện đầu tiên của được xây dựng dưới thời đại XHCN. 
 Đi thuyền thăm Động Thuỷ Tiên, nằm sâu trong lòng núi khoảng 100m, nơi đây lưu truyền sử sách về Vũ Văn Mật - một vị đầu lĩnh thời Lê và trong thời kỳ kháng chiến chống Mỹ, Tỉnh ủy Yên Bái đã từng làm việc tại đây. Động Thủy Tiên còn gắn với huyền thoại về chín nàng tiên xinh đẹp trốn Ngọc Hoàng xuống vui chơi ở chốn hồng trần. Thăm động và thưởng ngoạn những kiệt tác của tự nhiên với hệ thống nhũ đá đa màu sắc, với hệ thống hang động gắn với truyền thuyết ly kỳ, du khách có cảm giác đang lạc trong thế giới thần tiên như mơ, như thực để trút bỏ tất cả những mệt mỏi, ưu phiền của cuộc sống đời thường.

19h30: Sau khi ăn tối - Quý khách tự do tham gia chương trình lửa trại hoặc  tự do thăm  quan Hồ Thác Bà về đêm.
22h00: Quý khách nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.
*
NGÀY 02:                     THÁC BÀ – SUỐI KHOÁNG NÓNG MỸ LÂM*
6h30: Qúy khách dùng bữa sáng sau đó trả phòng lên xe đi tắm khoáng. Tạm biệt Thác Bà, chắc hẳn lúc này đây quý khách đã khá mệt sau chuyến đi và chắc chắn rồi đây sẽ là thời gian để thư giãn và nghỉ ngơi, còn gì thoải mái hơn khi được đắm mình trong bồn nước nóng tự nhiên từ sâu trong lòng đất xứ Tuyên, dòng nước khoáng với độ nóng nhất Việt Nam 80 độ C. trong khi đó nếu so sánh với nguồn nước Kim Bôi Hoà Bình 30 Độ C thì đó quả là một con số ấn tượng.Không chỉ là Nóng mà còn là Thuốc, nước uống rất tốt cho sức khoẻ và tuyệt vời hơn cho những người bị bệnh liên quan đến khớp và tim mạch, và nếu có ai đó bị bệnh ngoài ra, đảm bảo sau chuyến đi này sẽ không còn một dấu hiệu nào nữa bệnh. 

12h00: Quý Khách ăn trưa tại nhà hàng.
13h30 : Quý khách lên xe về Hà Nội, kết thúc chương trình, kính chào và hẹn gặp lại quý khách.

_ 
GIÁ TRỌN GÓI CHO 01 QUÝ KHÁCH:890.000đ
(áp dụng cho doàn 40 khách trở lên)
_
*Giá vé bao gồm:*
• Ăn các bữa nêu trong chương trình: (Ăn chính 90.000đ/bữa,ăn phụ 30.000đ/bữa)
• Nghỉ khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 2-3 khách /phòng
• Xe ôtô sang trọng, tàu thăm Thác Bà
• Vé tham quan thắng cảnh Thác Bà, vé tắm suối khoáng Mỹ Lâm
• Hướng dẫn viên chuyên nghiệp
• Nước khoáng đóng chai, khăn lạnh trên xe

*Không bao gồm:*
• Chi phí khác ngoài chương trình,đồ uống trong bữa ăn,trong khách sạn.
• Hoá đơn VAT…
*
CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN PHÁT TRIỂN DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ* 
Địa chỉ: Số 4 ngõ 159 Phố Chùa Láng, Láng Thượng, Đống Đa, Hà Nội
Tel/Fax: (+84-4) 32595828 * Hotline: 0979418204
Email: hoangsang1609@gmail.com

----------

